# MOVED: DH has low sperm count - can we conceive naturally?



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

This topic has been moved to Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=394865.0


----------

